# Tool Talk > Wheels >  Sleipnir glacier bus - photos and video

## Altair

Named after Odin's eight-legged horse, the Sleipnir glacier bus is an eight-wheeled volcanic research & glacial expedition vehicle operated by an Icelandic touring company.








0:43 video:





Previously:

Bus spins around on turntable - GIF

----------

KustomsbyKent (Jan 17, 2019),

PJs (Jan 19, 2019),

ranald (Jan 19, 2019),

Seedtick (Jan 17, 2019),

suther51 (Jan 17, 2019)

----------


## Radioman

I’d love to see more info on this beast! Power Plant? Is it 8 wheel drive? I’d bet it is. What’s the life support system? Lots of questions about that one off!

----------

PJs (Jan 19, 2019)

----------


## ranald

Wonder what temp fire is needed for that big diesel engined baby to warm her up ready to go.

----------

